# Rum Run(over)



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Evidently cigars....and HIGH proof rum....supposedly helps with recovery processes. 
Some crazy joker from PA, whose name BTW is not Mike (oops), is the latest of you fantastic BOTL to bombard my homestead. Do you jagoffs not realize that I'm already maimed? I mean c'mon brothers, enough is...definitely not enough, lol.:wink2: 
Matt (got it right cause I've got your return addie now), you really hit the spot with this punch in the nose buddy! I've been wanting to try that nectar of yours ever since you joined buddy. And the cigars, well we all know they'll go up in flames of glory. 
Thank you @msmith1986 for such a gracious gift!


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

Seems like everyone enjoys beating the crap out of you... nice hit @msmith1986


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

bellts said:


> Seems like everyone enjoys beating the crap out of you... nice hit @msmith1986


Gotta damn target on my chest evidently. I'm guessing it's easier to kick a Marine while he's down. That's ok though, I'm making my own range card....


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

BOO YAH! 


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Some monster cigars in there!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> Some monster cigars in there!


Yes sir! That Asylum is a Robusto.:grin2:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Dang! The Molotov cocktail component seems to have failed. So much the better!

Nice hit(s) @msmith1986


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

It was my pleasure. I think everyone here worries about you the most. I thought the Armada War Horse was appropriate for a Marine going through a tough time. But that one is the youngest so smoke the others first. Enjoy brother, and get healed up good.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> It was my pleasure. I think everyone here worries about you the most. I thought the Armada War Horse was appropriate for a Marine going through a tough time. But that one is the youngest so smoke the others first. Enjoy brother, and get healed up good.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


You got me good you ole blood suckin' skeeter! We PM'd each other concerning your "victims" many times about what they would like and never once did I have the feeling you were conspiring against me. I'm clearly off my mark as of late. Lol, ya dun good buddy.:yield:


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

leatherneck said:


> you got me good you ole blood suckin' skeeter! We pm'd each other concerning your "victims" many times about what they would like and never once did i have the feeling you were conspiring against me. I'm clearly off my mark as of late. Lol, ya dun good buddy.:yield:


pow!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> You got me good you ole blood suckin' skeeter! We PM'd each other concerning your "victims" many times about what they would like and never once did I have the feeling you were conspiring against me. I'm clearly off my mark as of late. Lol, ya dun good buddy.:yield:


Lol 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh: Which end of the War Horse??
@msmith1986 bringin the pain.....love it!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh: Which end of the War Horse??
> 
> @msmith1986 bringin the pain.....love it!


Anything exciting in your neck of the woods today hick? 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> Anything exciting in your neck of the woods today hick?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yea, Hick, is there? :vs_OMG:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> Anything exciting in your neck of the woods today hick?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Nuthin but a bunch O' rain. :frown2:


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Nuthin but a bunch O' rain. :frown2:


It finally stopped raining here. I was in a t-shirt all day.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Yea, Hick, is there? :vs_OMG:


But I am expecting a CBid package to restock my DPG Blue and Nica Libre's that should be here tomorrow, so there is that!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

He's on a roll - another great hit !


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice. Those Foyle are great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

mpomario said:


> Nice. Those Foyle are great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good...never had one so I'm curious.


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

That looks pretty dang goood right there


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Look @LeatherNeck we know Marines are tough guys but you just keep asking for punishment! :vs_cool::vs_cool: Nice Hit!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> Look @LeatherNeck we know Marines are tough guys but you just keep asking for punishment! :vs_cool::vs_cool: Nice Hit!


You're one to talk Charlie! Hope you like your glass house...


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Good...never had one so I'm curious.


A few years ago I found a little tobacco shop in town that has almost no mark up compared to other shops. I found those Foyle there and can't stop smoking them. Every time he opens a box he sets 5 sticks aside for me for next time I stop in.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> A few years ago I found a little tobacco shop in town that has almost no mark up compared to other shops. I found those Foyle there and can't stop smoking them. Every time he opens a box he sets 5 sticks aside for me for next time I stop in.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Damn...I wish I had a B&M close to me. I'll let ya know what I think when I smoke it. I may give it the flame this weekend just because. :wink2:


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Damn...I wish I had a B&M close to me. I'll let ya know what I think when I smoke it. I may give it the flame this weekend just because. :wink2:


Between Hanover, York, Lancaster, and Gettysburg and I'm in all 4 almost everyday, there is at least 25 B&Ms. PA tobacco country has smoke shops like NYC & D.C. have Starbucks, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> Between Hanover, York, Lancaster, and Gettysburg and I'm in all 4 almost everyday, there is at least 25 B&Ms. PA tobacco country has smoke shops like NYC & D.C. have Starbucks, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Just when I was starting to like you...:vs_unimpressed: 
BTW, what is "Starbucks"? Lol


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Just when I was starting to like you...:vs_unimpressed:


I grew up here and never left. Why would I? Lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> I grew up here and never left. Why would I? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yea, well there's nothing like small town USA...right @Hickorynut. Sure, we don't have all the glitz and glamour but when is the last time you were able to listen to turkeys yelp, coyots chatter, or watch deer walk across your back yard? Breathe fresh clean country air, have no traffic on your way to work, or pee off your back porch...scratch that last one; I've been to big cities before and have learned that no matter where you go or how big'a place it is, people will always find a place to pee (that's beside the point). 
The fast lane is great if you own a Ferrari, but out here all you need is a golf cart or four wheeler. 
You should come visit me sometime...we'll do nothing all day long - and have a hellava time doing it!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Yea, well there's nothing like small town USA...right @Hickorynut. Sure, we don't have all the glitz and glamour but when is the last time you were able to listen to turkeys yelp, coyots chatter, or watch deer walk across your back yard? Breathe fresh clean country air, have no traffic on your way to work, or pee off your back porch...scratch that last one; I've been to big cities before and have learned that no matter where you go or how big'a place it is, people will always find a place to pee (that's beside the point).
> The fast lane is great if you own a Ferrari, but out here all you need is a golf cart or four wheeler.
> You should come visit me sometime...we'll do nothing all day long - and have a hellava time doing it!


I grew up in the large York metro area suburbs, that's why I ended up in small town Hanover. I spend a lot of time at friend's farms in between the 2 where there isn't much around, just like you're talking about, but you're still only 10-15 minutes from civilization.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> msmith1986 said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up here and never left. Why would I? Lol.
> ...


 AMEN right there brother, population here 631 if you count Sophie &#128578;


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Yea, well there's nothing like small town USA...right @Hickorynut. Sure, we don't have all the glitz and glamour but when is the last time you were able to listen to turkeys yelp, coyots chatter, or watch deer walk across your back yard? Breathe fresh clean country air, have no traffic on your way to work, or pee off your back porch...scratch that last one; I've been to big cities before and have learned that no matter where you go or how big'a place it is, people will always find a place to pee (that's beside the point).
> The fast lane is great if you own a Ferrari, but out here all you need is a golf cart or four wheeler.
> You should come visit me sometime...we'll do nothing all day long - and have a hellava time doing it!


Amen brother and pass the mustard...I don't go on vacation...friends come here for vacation. 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> ...but you're still only 10-15 minutes from civilization.Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Well, I happened to find a happy medium: far enough outta town to get away from all the business, but still close enough that it's not to much trouble hitting up Burger King or Domino's on occasion. :grin2:


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Amen brother and pass the mustard...I don't go on vacation...friends come here for vacation.
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I try to take a vacation at least once a year just to remind me of why I live where I do. I find that it keeps me grounded once I return home and find my sanity again.


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Hickorynut said:
> 
> 
> > Amen brother and pass the mustard...I don't go on vacation...friends come here for vacation.
> ...


Kind of miss the city life. Had its ups and downs


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> I try to take a vacation at least once a year just to remind me of why I live where I do. I find that it keeps me grounded once I return home and find my sanity again.


I would like to buy one of the farms around here for sale that's half wooded, but I have to wait to see how much were going to spend on a new facility and pub for the distillery. Apparently the 3 Mile Island and Peach Bottom nuclear reactors are getting shut down in a year or so. So there's that for this area too, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------

